# Wolf Poster Puts Sheep Dog Out Of Work



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Old news, but interesting....

*WOLF POSTER PUTS SHEEP DOG OUT OF WORK *









Sunday December 21,2008

A CASH-STRAPPED shepherd has learned how to control his flock by using a picture of a wolf.

When farmer Du Hebing's sheep dog died, and he couldn't afford to buy another one, he had a brainwave after visiting a local wildlife park.

The 42-year-old said: "They had a flock of rare sheep and as a joke one of the keepers had put a picture of a wolf in the enclosure. But I noticed that the sheep never went near it."

Du has got used to his neighbours laughing as he moves his sheep along the streets of Xi'an in the Shaanxi province in China, as reported by the Austrian Times.

"People laugh and point but it works - and the poster eats a lot less than any sheepdog," he said.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/76707/Wolf-poster-puts-sheep-dog-out-of-work


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o A couple of good outruns and he'll be looking for another dog. :wink:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hahah, now what breed of dog looks most like the wolf????? Now you'll understand why when you step up to the post for your trial run and the sheep say ohhh he** no, and over the back fence they go and you haven't even sent the dog.

Terrasita


----------

